# POST HERE IF YOU GOT YOUR SS GIFT



## REO (Nov 22, 2011)

*PLEASE post here when you **GET** your Secret Santa gift so I and your Santa know you got it.*

I say this each year and still some people don't post.






*You don't have to open your gift when you get it, but **PLEASE** POST HERE THAT YOU **GOT IT** anyway!*

That way your Santa knows you got it safely and *I* can mark you off my list.

I won't quit begging to know, and won't be happy until I know 100% that ALL people got a gift! Please don't make me hunt you down, shooting you with emails!

*So.....Please have mercy on me and POST that you GOT your gift!*

Post here that you got them and then post here again later to tell what you got after you open it and show us pics of your goodies! Yup, posting pics is the LB "law"! LOL

Seeing what everyone gets is the best part!





Please don't leave your Santa wondering if their gift got lost in the mail...POST HERE!

Every year I have people that get their gift and don't post and then their Santa asks me to ask them if they got it. That makes a ton of work for me. Most of the time I get the answer, "Yes I got it weeks ago but I'm waiting to open it".

AHHH!!!





We don't mind if you wait to open it, but PLEASE let us know you GOT it ok??





I hope everyone is enclosing a note so people know who to thank!

WHOOO HOOOO Here comes the fun part!!

It's ok to say that you SENT your pkg, but please don't tell to who or where it's going!

LET THE FUN BEGIN!!!


----------



## Zipper (Nov 23, 2011)

I received my parcel and am trying not to open it yet I keep picking it up and trying to shake it so I dont know how long I will last.


----------



## appymini (Nov 23, 2011)

I recieved a parcel today from Kentucky



.Trying hard to wait


----------



## Sheri Hill (Nov 26, 2011)

I got mine today!!!!!!!!!!!!





I wasn't going to open it, but my youngest son kept bugging me... he he





I love my gifts!! Ruffian was my secret santa and she spoiled me! Wonderful gifts.

I got a cute card with Santa and rocking horse, some beautiful horse fabric, a license plate holder that says Appaloosa: Everything else is just a horse, an appaloosa sticker, and 3 bars of homemade goat milk soap! Smells nice! I am attaching a picture of my wonderful gifts.

Thanks so very much Ruffian!! I love it all!!



You were a great secret santa!





Sheri Hill


----------



## ruffian (Nov 26, 2011)

Glad you liked it Sherri - can't wait to see what you make with the fabric. I would so love to be able to sew!

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Sheri Hill (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks so much! They are all wonderful gifts! I really love them!! That horse fabric will make something very pretty!! I don't sew allot, mostly hemming and repairs, but I have a home embroidery machine so besides embroidering on already mades stuff there are lots of neat designs called In The Hoop designs and you make it in the hoop, I just layer the correct size material etc. to the front and back of the hoop as you go along as directed. Amazing what you can make!! Towel holders to hang on your oven door, you just change the towel not the holder that stays there, zippered lil bags, (even does the zipper In the Hoop!) water bottle holders, oven mitts, wipes holders, bibs, coasters, pocket tissue holders, pony tail covers, hair clippie and barrette covers, nintendo ds case with pockets and velcro closure, e-reader case, and on and on!! I never thought one could do so much IN THE HOOP. I did just buy a pattern for lounge pants and made myself a pair a couple weeks ago. I hadn't sewn anything using a pattern in like 20 years and only a couple times at that! LOL (I took sewing my freshman year, and made a blouse via pattern, but that was a long time ago, had my 25 year highschool reunion this year!) But the lounge pants came out cute and comfy, so I'm going to make some more for myself and my hubby and boys. I will find something nice to make myself with the beautiful horse fabric you got me!



The homemade soap smells SO good too! Can't wait to try it! I love it all! Thanks again!!!





Merry Christmas!!



ruffian said:


> Glad you liked it Sherri - can't wait to see what you make with the fabric. I would so love to be able to sew!
> 
> Merry Christmas!!


----------



## justjinx (Nov 29, 2011)

I got my secret santa gift on wednesday from sprwildrose and had to open it that evening-that's all i could last! She gave me a BEAUTIFUL horse pillow, calendar, ornament, card, and candy cane! i appreciate it all so much and will truely use all the items! it got me into the holiday spirit-i needed a push into christmas this year (usually i don't, but this year was different!). Thank you sooo much, sprwildrose! jennifer


----------



## twister (Nov 29, 2011)

I received my secret santa gift this morning as I was posting mine lol. It came all the way from Oregon from Sedeh aka Sandy Harris of Total Eclipse Miniatures. I couldn't resist opening the gifts, there was a Christmas card, a painted pony Christmas tree ornament and not 1, not 2 but 3 different packs of chocolate covered toffees all natural and gluten free, did I mention there were 3, and all dark chocolate. Yummy says my tummy. I love them all.

Yvonne


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 29, 2011)

My SS gift came and no way could I wait to open it. Oh my goodness my Santa has spoiled me! I can't believe what SHANA sent me. And all the way from Canada! She sent several Canadian souviners including a great light up ball cap from Quebec. She also sent several treats for my dogs. Treats for the minis. A toy for the dogs. A tail bag (Thank you! this is going on Major today.). A grooming tote, vet wrap, brush, rubber curry, and the coolest hoof pick ever. A Zillow (cute horse pillow. Google them if you've never seen them). Several yummy treats for me to eat and a hand made stall nameplate for each of my horses in my favorite color. Lime green!

Thank you so much Shana. I love everything. The stall nameplates are great. I've always wanted one for the horses but the ones you order are $$$. These are one of a kind and I love them. Thank you again. Merry Christmas to you and yours! I hope the holidays are the greatest for you.


----------



## REO (Nov 29, 2011)

I hope everyone will try to post a pic of their gifts! This is the best part....sharing the goodies with all of us!!!


----------



## Hayley~Diaz (Nov 29, 2011)

i didnt get mine


----------



## frostedpineminis (Nov 29, 2011)

Hayley~Diaz said:


> i didnt get mine


most people havent yet, usually between now and christmas! bit of a waiting game but well worth the wait, just keep an eye on the mail


----------



## SHANA (Nov 29, 2011)

MajorClementine you are very welcome and I am glad you enjoyed your gifts. The nameplates I hand made myself. I can do them any colour. I of course had to send treats for you, your dogs and horses.



I had a lot of fun shopping for you, as well as making the nameplates for your horses.


----------



## REO (Nov 30, 2011)

Hayley~Diaz said:


> i didnt get mine


You didn't sign up for Secret Santa here back in Oct. You were not a member here yet so you missed it. DO check the forum here next Oct and sign up for the next one! Only people who sign up are in the fun.

Welcome to the forum!





Be sure and watch here in the middle of Dec for a fun game we all play!


----------



## wantminimore (Nov 30, 2011)

I got mine!!!

I got this box and it came from CA and the addy sounded familiar because i've been ordering for Christmas but I couldn't figure out what it might be (the box wasn't the right size for a pair of boots i'm getting myself). So I opened it up and saw on the slip what it was and then I got thinking "I didn't order this, now someone has messed up my order" and then I saw the message from my SS on the slip, lolol.

Thank you very much Zoey829 for the windchime, it's so cute, the note says that there is something else coming so i'll wait for it and then post a pic.


----------



## Sally (Nov 30, 2011)

This is so fun...I received my gift today. I'm staring at it....do I or don't I? No, I think I'll wait. Thank you whoever you are!


----------



## REO (Nov 30, 2011)

Sally, your Santa is Twister


----------



## Davie (Nov 30, 2011)

Sent mine off to the north today. Supposed to get there in a week--sure hope so, would be very upset if it is late.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 30, 2011)

Sent mine off on Monday 11/28, so it should get there between today and Sat. 12/4. But don't tell-and DON'T OPEN 'TIL CHRISTMAS!!!!





OOPs! What I meant was-REO-don't tell who mine went to!!!!


----------



## REO (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL!!! Did you put for her not to open it on the box?


----------



## twister (Nov 30, 2011)

Sally said:


> This is so fun...I received my gift today. I'm staring at it....do I or don't I? No, I think I'll wait. Thank you whoever you are!


I had a lot of fun shopping for you, I won't tell you what I got you If you want to wait until Christmas to open it you can, just so I know you got it

Yvonne


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 1, 2011)

Your welcome Wantminimore!!!I cant belive how fast it arrived!!! I really didnt know what to get you. But I love wind chimes. I was trying to find purple and coudnt!! lol

yes Sant dropped the next pacakge off yesterday. Something my great state of NJ is known for!!! I hope you enjoy it!!!

Lea


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 1, 2011)

REO-Yes. I wrote "Don't Open Til Christmas" on the box!


----------



## REO (Dec 1, 2011)

That *might* not stop her! Well, you tried! LOLOL!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 1, 2011)

Performancemini said:


> REO-Yes. I wrote "Don't Open Til Christmas" on the box!



Wouldn't stop me!


----------



## sedeh (Dec 1, 2011)

twister said:


> I received my secret santa gift this morning as I was posting mine lol. It came all the way from Oregon from Sedeh aka Sandy Harris of Total Eclipse Miniatures. I couldn't resist opening the gifts, there was a Christmas card, a painted pony Christmas tree ornament and not 1, not 2 but 3 different packs of chocolate covered toffees all natural and gluten free, did I mention there were 3, and all dark chocolate. Yummy says my tummy. I love them all.
> 
> Yvonne


I'm glad you like it Yvonne! I forgot to mention that the toffee is made in Grants Pass, about a block from where I work. I hate going in there...they always have a barrel of "seconds" for cheap! Deadly.


----------



## Royal Crescent (Dec 1, 2011)

Mine is off today!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 1, 2011)

twister said:


> I received my secret santa gift this morning as I was posting mine lol. It came all the way from Oregon from Sedeh aka Sandy Harris of Total Eclipse Miniatures. I couldn't resist opening the gifts, there was a Christmas card, a painted pony Christmas tree ornament and not 1, not 2 but 3 different packs of chocolate covered toffees all natural and gluten free, did I mention there were 3, and all dark chocolate. Yummy says my tummy. I love them all.
> 
> Yvonne



Score! Yum is all I can say after reading about your gift.


----------



## Sally (Dec 2, 2011)

Twister! I hope this post works because I am having computer problems. Thank you, thank you, thank you. You are the best. I couldn't wait till Christmas, opened your parcel last night and my daughters and I got started on the delicious chocolates. The coffee mug is the cutest and I am using it right now. The pen will be my favorite and I can't wait to give my minis their own treats. And as for the horse shaped cookie cutter...brilliant! Perfect timing...I was going to be making cookies this week-end. You have been very generous Yvonne and I can't thank you enough. This has been so fun. I will try to post a photo later to show everyone. Merry Christmas!


----------



## REO (Dec 2, 2011)

I am Santa to three people! (what was I thinking? LOL)

We mailed 2 of them on Wed. and we're trying to get the 3rd one mailed out soon.


----------



## Mock2Farms (Dec 2, 2011)

Mine was mailed out yesterday. Hope my person enjoys..!


----------



## twister (Dec 2, 2011)

Sally said:


> Twister! I hope this post works because I am having computer problems. Thank you, thank you, thank you. You are the best. I couldn't wait till Christmas, opened your parcel last night and my daughters and I got started on the delicious chocolates. The coffee mug is the cutest and I am using it right now. The pen will be my favorite and I can't wait to give my minis their own treats. And as for the horse shaped cookie cutter...brilliant! Perfect timing...I was going to be making cookies this week-end. You have been very generous Yvonne and I can't thank you enough. This has been so fun. I will try to post a photo later to show everyone. Merry Christmas!


I am so glad you liked all the stuff I bought for you and your minisMy mother loves those chocolates so I bought an extra one for her too lol.

Have a very Merry Christmas,

Yvonne aka Twister


----------



## Deb O. (Dec 2, 2011)

I received my SS gift today. I was very blessed to have a sweet lady that I call friend to have me. It was REO(Robin). She's so thoughtful with her gifts. Thanks so much Robin. I received 2 Coca Cola T-Shirts, home made horse cookies, 2 marshmallow Santas and the most precious of all a Red Heart from Tibet. This I will treasure always. Don't know who's followed my thread on my weanling filly "Heart" that I brought home after nationals but the thoughtful Miss Robin did. And She found this perfect heart for my "heart" to attach to her halter. Thanks so much Robin all your gifts were very sweet and the Heart will be a part of my "Heart's" wardrobe for a long time to come. Just posting a picture of the heart and the note that she sent with it.


----------



## REO (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm glad you liked your gifts Deb!





I was worried the heart wouldn't come from Tibet in time, but it did!

Hubby works at Coke and was able to get those for me to give to you.

I hope Heart likes the cookie treats!

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## fancyshadow (Dec 3, 2011)

We (dannigirl and I) sent our gifts today. When you get them, please open them. The inside items are all wrapped seperately and you will then know why we need you to open the packing box. You can save the smaller packages under your tree if you are better at patience then we are. Hope you enjoy.

Dave and Angie Foy

Fancyshadow and Dannigirl.


----------



## Feather1414 (Dec 3, 2011)

Plans changed and mine was sent out today


----------



## Kira98 (Dec 3, 2011)

I got my box in the mail the morning from Rockford IL ! it says DONT OPEN TIL CHRISTMAS so im goin to be good and wait

Im still waiting of a delivery of one gift that needs to go in my box to mail but i promise it will be there on time ! i ordered this thing like 2weeks ago and im so mad its not here yet. I will pay extra to get my box to my ss on time ! I PROMISE ROBIN !!!! you know i wont let ya down !


----------



## REO (Dec 3, 2011)

I know you won't Erika! You're a great Santa!


----------



## picasso (Dec 3, 2011)

I got my package today after a full day of Christmas shopping. It was waiting on me when I got home. I told myself I wasn't going to open it. That lasted about 10 minutes. I couldn't stand it. Had to dig in. Thank you soooooooooooo much Rebecca (wrs farm). Everything is great. I got a stocking filled with treats for all my kids-horses, dogs, cats and bird!!!!! Had a great fleece jacket, a wonderful smelling candle, and a candle holder with horses on it that holds 3 candles. Rebecca is a great Santa. Thank you again!!!!!! I'll try to get a picture of my stuff on here. I'm not too good at it.

Robin-I got most everything today for my person, however I have to wait a little while to send it. But never fear it will be there. It's a secret why I have to wait but trust me that it will be worth the wait!!!!! You can tell my person (if you want to) to not fret I'll get it there.


----------



## cassie (Dec 4, 2011)

I sent mine out on Friday... Was hoping to get it out sooner but my little foal almost died last weekend so that kinda became a priority



He is all better though praise the lord! N my SMS gift is on its way to... Lol to my ss receiver I dnt mid if you open it before or wait until christmas



Entirely up to you


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 5, 2011)

My mom said mine arrived today, but I'm in class until 7 tonight! I may open it when I get home.


----------



## LAminiatures (Dec 5, 2011)

I got my SS gift today! I couldn't wait I had to open it.

Holly from White Tail Farm thank you very much. I got an AMHA calendar, snacks for my horses and a wonderful apple candle. Loved the card as well.

Robin thanks for doing this each year its really fun.

My gift shipped today sorry it went out late I had one more thing to get.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 5, 2011)

My secret santa totally spoiled me! Thank you so much Karina aka Bannerminis! She got me some wonderful chocolates, a lovely halter, brush, napkin rings, oven mit, and a beautiful ornament. Thank you so much! I also loved the note you sent. I appreciate your compliments. Merry Christmas!


----------



## appymini (Dec 5, 2011)

Recieved my gift from Sherri Conley.Forum name candycar.She gave me some so lovely gifts and a nice letter.Nice cutting board and a cute wellcome sign.Both will look lovely at the new place next week.And alote of interenting neat little homemade stuff .For me and my beasties of horses and dogs.Sherri went far and beyond to spoil me.




.Thanks you Thank you.I miss my minis.But plan to have one again Soon enough.We moving to nice place .and I will be looking again for a cutie.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 5, 2011)

I received my ss gift today



just want to let you know Santa REO!!!! Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!! It's all just FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!! I will post pics tomorrow and tell everyone what very sweet, thoughtful And awesome gifts REO sent me!!!!!!!! Thank you! Sorry I couldn't wait, I had to open!!!!


----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey all, REO called me to say that her computer died, and to please let you all know that she isn't ignoring you if you are trying to get in touch with her. She's hoping that her computer will be fixed by Saturday at the latest. I've been deputized as the elf helper so I'll keep REO apprised of things and be the go-between as needed.





Enjoy your Secret Santa gifts!


----------



## wrs (Dec 5, 2011)

My secret santa gift arrived today.



Thank you so much Mock2Farms. Got a box full of goodies. I love and can use everything.



I got a tail sock, a cool scrubby, hoof pick, shammies, bands, necklace, ear rings and treat mix for the minis.



Thank you again. Merry Christmas


----------



## Mock2Farms (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm glad you enjoyed your gifts!!


----------



## bannerminis (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Kayla,

I am so glad you like your prezzies. I try to make it as "Irish" as possible





I hope you enjoy the chocolate and biscuits - they are yum.

I cant believe how fast you got it as I only posted it last Wednesday. Looks like I got in before the Christmas rush


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Dec 6, 2011)

My Secret Santa was Markadoodle. I got a lovely miniature horse book that I will pour over when exams are done



with and a bag of mini treats. I'm sure Treasure and Safari will greatly appreciate them. Thank your for the wonderful gifts. here are the pictures.


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Dec 6, 2011)

I received my Secret Santa gift today. I had to open it, couldn't wait until Christmas (I hope you didn't mind). I received 2 hand knitted wash cloth's which she hand knitted herself, a book named Oogy, 2 dog collar tag's that you can put different snap's on, a bottle of Mane & Tail shampoo and conditioner which will come in so nice come Spring/Summer, and a bag of peppermint treat's for the mini's which they will really LOVE (they aren't spoiled at all), and a little note 

 

My Secret Santa is Major Clementine!!!! The wash cloth's are so nice, wish I had the patience to do something like that. I really like everything that I received and again the mini's will Love the treat's!!!!!!

 

I will try to post the picture of my gift's on here. I have never had any luck posting picture's, so I hope it come's up.

 

Thank you again Sarah (Major Clementine Secret Santa)!!! 



 Hope you have a wonderful Christmas and New Year!!!

 




 

Hurray it did come up!!!!

Still waiting on one item to send my gift out. It will be here tomorrow, so my gift will go out tomorrow.


----------



## bev66 (Dec 6, 2011)

Got my special delvery today...A big Texas THANK YOU!!!!!!! My secret santa was Feather 1414...Jamie was such a good Santa to me!! I got two really pretty mugs- some wonderful jasmine tea- a cute wooden gingerbread man- a metal horse hanger perfect for my keys-- I love everything and my granddaughter has claimed one of the mugs -- says it her cocoa cup...oops almost forgot my Christmas Socks-- they are too cute and definiatly needed with this little cold snap we are experiencing here in Texas......


----------



## fancyshadow (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi,

This is Angie. I am posting for Dave (fancyshadow)

He got his package today. At first, he was rather nonchalant and told me to open it and then he got into it. There were three items wrapped seperately and his grin got bigger with each one he opened. He loves it all. Especially the pants.....or maybe the scented wax..............but the candies (and he did share) were wonderful (yes, were--they are gone) and he likes that the horse treats are in small pieces.

Thank you so much Kourtney Rayner (Prestige Mini Horses). You did a wonderful job of making him feel special. This is his first year in the exchange but I don't think it will be his last.


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 6, 2011)

bannerminis said:


> Hi Kayla,
> 
> I am so glad you like your prezzies. I try to make it as "Irish" as possible
> 
> ...


I loved it. Thanks so much. The chocolates are awesome


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 7, 2011)

Tiny Hooves said:


> I received my Secret Santa gift today. I had to open it, couldn't wait until Christmas (I hope you didn't mind). I received 2 hand knitted wash cloth's which she hand knitted herself, a book named Oogy, 2 dog collar tag's that you can put different snap's on, a bottle of Mane & Tail shampoo and conditioner which will come in so nice come Spring/Summer, and a bag of peppermint treat's for the mini's which they will really LOVE (they aren't spoiled at all), and a little note
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So glad it got to you! I hope you enjoy it. I had fun shopping for you. I've got the same tags on my doggies. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Feather1414 (Dec 7, 2011)

bev66 said:


> Got my special delvery today...A big Texas THANK YOU!!!!!!! My secret santa was Feather 1414...Jamie was such a good Santa to me!! I got two really pretty mugs- some wonderful jasmine tea- a cute wooden gingerbread man- a metal horse hanger perfect for my keys-- I love everything and my granddaughter has claimed one of the mugs -- says it her cocoa cup...oops almost forgot my Christmas Socks-- they are too cute and definiatly needed with this little cold snap we are experiencing here in Texas......





I'm so glad you got it! I love big mugs so I don't have to refill them quite as often! I looked for unusual crosses and daisys, but all the crosses looked normal and I barely saw any flower items at all.

Merry Christmas Bev! I had a lot of fun shopping for you.


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 7, 2011)

fourluckyhorseshoes said:


> My Secret Santa was Markadoodle. I got a lovely miniature horse book that I will pour over when exams are done
> 
> 
> 
> with and a bag of mini treats. I'm sure Treasure and Safari will greatly appreciate them. Thank your for the wonderful gifts. I will post pictures soon.






 Oh boy! I am SO glad you like it!


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 7, 2011)

Whaaa Whoooo I got my goft from Fancy Shadow!!! Beautiful candles, booties, home made cakes and coffee packets. All very nice and thank you!!!

I will post a pic tonight


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 7, 2011)

Received my SS gift. A big box waiting at the door for me.

Thanks



to Mona in MN. She sent me a horsie calendar, handmade soaps, cute horse treee ornament, adorable horsie dinner bell, and some andes mints, almost ate them all already!















Thank you soo much for everything.

*Merry Christmas *to you and your family.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 7, 2011)

I had a snafu with my gift for my person. I had it all packaged to go, when to PO, stood in line, filled out customs form (more on that later), mailed it, went to my own PO Box and there was a package with something in it for my person that I'd forgotten I'd ordered!!!



Run back to the counter, beg to have may package back, no refund on the postage obviously, go home, open it up, add the missed item, re-package, forget it at home for TWO days, then finally remember to mail it.

Now, for the customs form... What is the point of trying to send a GIFT to someone that is supposed to be a SURPRISE when you have to list the contents directly on the outside of the package via the customs form?????



Doesn't that defeat the purpose???? I was so mad about that. So... I lied!



I kind of told the truth, but I left off the main parts.

So, when my person eventually gets theirs a) I'm sorry that the outside basically has the contents listed, althouhg not in their entirety and not with the correct value



and b) I'm sorry if it's late. I hope you enjoy anyway.


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 7, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Now, for the customs form... What is the point of trying to send a GIFT to someone that is supposed to be a SURPRISE when you have to list the contents directly on the outside of the package via the customs form?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LindaL (Dec 7, 2011)

Deb and I sent our SS gifts out today!


----------



## fancyshadow (Dec 7, 2011)

zoey829 said:


> Whaaa Whoooo I got my goft from Fancy Shadow!!! Beautiful candles, booties, home made cakes and coffee packets. All very nice and thank you!!!
> 
> I will post a pic tonight



So glad you liked the gifts. We loved the larger candle and the booties are really warm for over your socks and stuff. they are also good if you can get them over your shoes for walking on ice. Gives you lots more traction. Angie made these. Angie also made the cakes.


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Got informed that my secret santa gift has arrived at it's destination.


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Dec 7, 2011)

I sent my person's gift out Monday (sorry it was late, I had a LONG week and weekend of parades haha). I hope they like everything =) Can't wait to see if they like it and can't wait to see who got me lol



Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## ShashwatAcres (Dec 7, 2011)

I got my SS gift from my santa who was Nancy aka New Mini, I got a lovely personalized bag with my name on it and I got some yummy smelling coffee a new coffe mug and some coconut lime bath gel and a wonderful christmas card


.

Thank you so very much

Becky


----------



## SHANA (Dec 7, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Now, for the customs form... What is the point of trying to send a GIFT to someone that is supposed to be a SURPRISE when you have to list the contents directly on the outside of the package via the customs form????? Doesn't that defeat the purpose???? I was so mad about that. So... I lied! I kind of told the truth, but I left off the main parts.
> 
> I had to fill one out too. All I wrote down was horse stuff and no value as it was a gift.


----------



## Tremor (Dec 7, 2011)

I got my gift today as well! I'm sure excited about it! It was all wrapped up and I even got a card! I almost didn't unwrap it but I just couldn't wait!






Thank you Wild Woman Ranch! My dog LOVES it! She just jumps right on into it! I believe its homemade, and the chocolate is wonderful!


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 7, 2011)

I GOT MINE TODAY!!!! It's from Bev Allen in Texas! I am going to try to wait until Christmas to open it-since it is only my husband and I and our 32 yr. old son; so there's not much under the tree. (well-we do do a small Christmas gift exchange Christmas eve with my Mom, sister and family). I will let you know if I cave in early! I shook it VERY gently and something kind of made rattlely like noises softly-but that could always be packing "peanuts" of course!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 7, 2011)

My secret santa was REO!!! Thank you so much Robin for all the wonderful gifts. Robin got me a Tinkerbelle T-shirt, a homemade magnet with Tinkerbelle on it, and homemade keepsake box with a fairy on it and some chocolate candy. The 4 year old already ate one piece of the candy. Thank you so much Robin for doing this every year and for being my Santa!!! Have a Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## sfmini (Dec 7, 2011)

I forgot to post that mine arrived from across the pond, I haven't opened the box yet, but so tempting!

Mine hasn't left yet, will tomorrow, a part of it just arrived so I will pay the piper to make sure it gets there on time via special Santa express.


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 7, 2011)

Here is the pic!!! Thanks again Fancyshadow- Dave and Angie!!!!


----------



## Mona (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh good! Glad it made it to you safe and sound and that you already enjoyed some goodies!



I was wondering if you'd recognize the horses on the ornament or not. Guess not. It was hard without the grass...made it look kind of awkward I guess. This was the photo I asked them to make it from...






*M**E**R**R**Y **C**H**R**I**S**T**M**A**S** Susan!!*



srpwildrose said:


> Received my SS gift. A big box waiting at the door for me.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## Leeside (Dec 8, 2011)

My gift was waiting for me in the mailbox today. It was a box of little jars of jam from Montana, as well as some Montana taffy. The taffy is yummy!





Thanks Dot!


----------



## chandab (Dec 8, 2011)

My secret santa was Megan (Mini Addict 21), I received my box today and didn't wait to open it. Lots of goodies, a cute snowflake print fleece blanket, two horse calendars (one wall one small), a yummy smelling vanilla flower candle,a cute Christmas ornament, and some chocolate candy (which won't last long). Thank you very much.


----------



## REO (Dec 8, 2011)

*Holly*, I'm so glad you liked your gifts! I worked really hard making the magnet and box. Lots of handwork!

Two of my gifts have been gotten, one left to go!

And HEY! I got a gift from one of my Santas! Thank you Sheri Hill! Thank you for being willing to be my Santa! You know I wait to open mine. I can't wait!!


----------



## REO (Dec 8, 2011)

*LAminiatures*, Jamie wanted me to tell you she got it!

She emailed me this:

Hi Robin,

Can you please let my santa know I got my gift today and that I LOVE it! I was in the middle of typing a response when my laptop screen blacked out (uh oh) and since I leave for a week tomorrow and won't have internet access I won't be able to let her know for awhile.

Please tell her everything was incredible and I'm wearing the socks and already burning the candle. She spoiled me so much this year!

- Jamie


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Dec 8, 2011)

*chandab**- I'm so glad you liked everything =) *


----------



## chandab (Dec 8, 2011)

MiniAddict21 said:


> *chandab**- I'm so glad you liked everything =) *


Thank you so much, like it all, and I can always use another fleece blanket for the couch. The chocolates might not make it past today.



Can't wait to try the candle.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 8, 2011)

I got my SS gift and i had to open it! I LOVED IT ERIKA!! Thank you so much! Sydney had to help open it also here is pics











THANK YOU AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOVED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:wub



:wub



:wub



:wub



:wub


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 9, 2011)

*I got it! I got it! I got it!*





All the way from Australia, my secret santa was SASSY1

I always wanted to visit Australia but most likely never will, so I was super excited to see my gifts come all the way from there!

I got a cute kangeroo keychain, a cool boomarang, a pretty hand bag, a mouse pad with the love of my life on it, my stallion Little Kings Sentra Supreme, and a purple halter! I LOVE IT ALL!

My little mare Misty needed a new halter too! And my mouse pad has a big tear in it and my mouse keeps getting hung up on it! And I cant wait to try out my boomarang out tomarrow to see how it works! Thanks so much!!!

I purchased a jaw harp yrs ago cause I love the assie sound from it (Crocodile Dun Dee movie made me go buy one! ) .... so getting some more stuff from there is really neat!


----------



## anoki (Dec 9, 2011)

I got my package yesterday!!! And made short work opening it! LOL

Thank you Davie for the wonderful blanket, calendar and keychain!!!!





How did you know that I'm always cold?!





~kathryn


----------



## divigo (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry for not posting earlier....my job has been keeping me really bussy this past week.

My box has arrived and I could not go without opening it.

It came last friday december 2nd.

My SS is Marsha Cassada from Hobart Oklahoma and what a wonderful job she did!!!

THANK YOU MARSHA!! Everything is just wonderful!

Marsha really tried to show me a little more about where she lives and made a beautiful wall decoration for me with a lasso that my son AJ can use to practice his roping.

She also sent me a beautiful childrens book and bracelet. My husband loves the rattle snake tail and the barp wire.

And I never knew chocolate stones tasted that good!

I have been blessed with a wonderfull SS and presents. Once again: thank you.


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 9, 2011)

It is here!!! WooHoo. My secret Santa is Heather Redmond (Bluestar) and did she ever spoil me. I love that she sent me a pocket calendar from Oregon. I will use it and remember her all year.



I got and nice warm blanket and a beautiful photo frame. She also gave me a million dollars--well a million dollar chocolate bar anyway (and is it good) I got some truffles and another chocolate bar. My puppies got two bags of treats--they said thank you. Also got a package of wax tarts for our melting pot and the scent is cinnamon bun--yummm.

Thank you, THank you, Thank you.





I picked it up on my way to visit mom. Had to open the box, but didn't open the gifts till I got home. Was sorta good for a little while anyway.

Can't get the image to upload. Will try again later.

Angie


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 9, 2011)

Finally got it to upload.

Thanks again, Bluestar--Heather Redmond


----------



## Davie (Dec 9, 2011)

You are so welcome Katherine (anoki). We can always use a nice warm throw to cover up while reading a book, but of course if your house is like mine the dogs all want a place under the covers too--as least mine are smaller than the Cardies. I sure miss my Corgie (Pembroke) but when I'm ready for another I'll have to get in touch with you.

I loved the key chain, wished it and been Cardi but Pembroke is more popular.

Merry Christmas, and please keep old man winter up your way. Already had one day were it was 19 degrees for a low and only 28 for the high. I'm ready to skip winter and say hello to SPRING.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 9, 2011)

dannigirl said:


> Finally got it to upload.
> 
> Thanks again, Bluestar--Heather Redmond



Your so WELCOME! I am so glad you like it and everything arrived in one piece!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 9, 2011)

divigo said:


> Sorry for not posting earlier....my job has been keeping me really bussy this past week.
> 
> My box has arrived and I could not go without opening it.
> 
> ...


So glad it arrived safely! I was also going to send you some prickly pear cactus and a devil's claw, but the box got too heavy.

Merry Christmas from Oklahoma, USA!


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 9, 2011)

I feel almost guilty I Haven't opened my gift yet LOL! It seems most everyone has given in and done so-aren't we just big kids!



But Christmas is only two weeks away now and I THINK I can hold out. I will post my goodies when I do open it (probably no pic. - I still am absolutely useless when it comes to this technology sometimes!).


----------



## Mock2Farms (Dec 9, 2011)

I received my gift from Deb O today! I got a horse shoe picture frame, horse cookies, a passion cookie in a round horse tin, AND I just found a cool metal horse ornamate! (Glad I double checked the box!) I LOVE the frame and ornamate, I'm sure my furrkids will love the cookies, and my human kids (lol) had the passion cookie gone in about 2 seconds.

THANK YOU again Deb!! AND thank you REO!


----------



## Koriana (Dec 9, 2011)

I GOT MINE !!!!!!!!

Sorry no hope in heck of me waiting =)

I got Beautiful blue halter, and a gorgeous little tartan foal rug, perfect since I have 4 more foals due.

I just love it, and I can not thank my santa enough TOPNOTCHMINIS =)


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 9, 2011)

Koriana said:


> I GOT MINE !!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry no hope in heck of me waiting =)
> 
> ...



I'm so glad you like it.

Edited to add the blanket was one made by Rivendell miniatures. They are awesome!


----------



## Deb O. (Dec 10, 2011)

Mock2Farms said:


> I received my gift from Deb O today! I got a horse shoe picture frame, horse cookies, a passion cookie in a round horse tin, AND I just found a cool metal horse ornamate! (Glad I double checked the box!) I LOVE the frame and ornamate, I'm sure my furrkids will love the cookies, and my human kids (lol) had the passion cookie gone in about 2 seconds.
> 
> THANK YOU again Deb!! AND thank you REO!


You're most welcome. Glad you liked everything. I have to admit that since I'm not very girly, I asked my wife Linda to pick out your gifts. The only thing I picked out was the ornament cookie tin. I loved the horse scene and figured someone in your household would love the cookies


----------



## sassy1 (Dec 10, 2011)

MindyLee said:


> *I got it! I got it! I got it!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas MindyLee! Great to hear that your Secret Santa gifts arrived safely (and that you like them!!)



Try not to exhaust yourself throwing - or trying to throw the boomerang. It usually takes a fair bit of practice - and as for catching the darn things when they do return to you........


----------



## K Sera (Dec 10, 2011)

Mystery package finally arrives!!!! I just came in with an adorable box from GERMANY, delivered by the post office, along with more forum cards! My Secret Santa is Jessica, forum name "Farina"! I got 5 great barn halters in different colors and different sizes, the smallest two being pink and blue! I have not confirmed yet, but have two mares hopefully bred this year by my stallion for 2012.... perfect little foal halters for a new colt and filly!





There was some concern that the package had been lost or delivered to the wrong place but it finally arrived, so REO, mark this one off your list and Jessica, thank you so much! Love them!!!!!!! I know my horses will appreciated them also .... it's so nice to have pretty new halters!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!

Now just waiting for mine to get to it's destination


----------



## LindaL (Dec 10, 2011)

Was walking to mailbox to check mail when the mail truck came driving up...and handed me a package! I almost didn't make it back to the house to open it; I was so excited!





My SS was Heart K Miniatures from Ellis, TX...and my very thoughtful SS got me a jar candle that smells like apple pie cinnamon...yumm...2 cute cowboy boot ornaments and a pink beaded bracelet! Love everything! Thank you so much!

(Pic will be added later...my phone has issues with sending pics to my email to post...



...so I have to wait til Deb gets home and does it for me!



)

Here is the pic:


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 10, 2011)

My Secret Santa came today!!!! I'm so excited. Tried to wait, but Hubby gave a litte nudge and I caved very easily. Thank you Chandab. Thank you Thank you. You spoiled me. I love everything!!!



Each item was so carefully wraped. I saved the tissue too. Beautiful pale cream tissue paper with horse heads on it. Where did you ever find it? Don't know if you can tell from the photo, but the fabric is georgeous. A special quilt in the making there. 2 regular halters and 2 rope halters, 2 lead ropes (I was just saying I needed more) note pads with horses and horse xossing ornamate, treats for the furbabies and a lovely card. Thank you agin Chandab, I love everything.





Can't wait now for my package to get to it's receipient. Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!


----------



## chandab (Dec 10, 2011)

a mini dream come true said:


> My Secret Santa came today!!!! I'm so excited. Tried to wait, but Hubby gave a litte nudge and I caved very easily. Thank you Chandab. Thank you Thank you. You spoiled me. I love everything!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hazel,

Glad it arrived safely and you like your gifts. I had to get a little fabric in there for the quilter in you, now you'll have to steal a little time away from the new horses and make a quilt or two.

I lost the bookmark when my computer crashed; I found a website with lots of horse wrapping paper on it about a year ago and I'm pretty sure that's where the tissue paper came from. Ok, I did a google search and I think this is where I probably found it: http://www.acornspring.com/

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 11, 2011)

Glad they made it and I hope you like them



Thanks for always doing such a great job putting the Secret Santa exchange together! It was neat to get your name.





Merry Christmas!!

Sheri



REO said:


> *Holly*, I'm so glad you liked your gifts! I worked really hard making the magnet and box. Lots of handwork!
> 
> Two of my gifts have been gotten, one left to go!
> 
> And HEY! I got a gift from one of my Santas! Thank you Sheri Hill! Thank you for being willing to be my Santa! You know I wait to open mine. I can't wait!!


----------



## Farina (Dec 11, 2011)

K Sera said:


> Mystery package finally arrives!!!! I just came in with an adorable box from GERMANY, delivered by the post office, along with more forum cards! My Secret Santa is Jessica, forum name "Farina"! I got 5 great barn halters in different colors and different sizes, the smallest two being pink and blue! I have not confirmed yet, but have two mares hopefully bred this year by my stallion for 2012.... perfect little foal halters for a new colt and filly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so glad you like them! I have seen that you are a breeder and the ones in pink and light blue are so cute. I hope the "big" blue one with the glitter isn't too big for your miniatures...

I am glad it finally arrived... Thanks again to REO for keeping me calm while waiting...


----------



## Wild Women Ranch (Dec 11, 2011)

Tremor said:


> I got my gift today as well! I'm sure excited about it! It was all wrapped up and I even got a card! I almost didn't unwrap it but I just couldn't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So glad you like it! And yes, I made the blanket myself.



You & your dog keep cozy this winter and enjoy your chocolates.


----------



## Mona (Dec 11, 2011)

I got my gift today Angie!! I opened all the nice little gifts already!! Angie gave me a large, very pretty orange scented candle, a smaller Glad Holiday Bayberry Spice candle, 3 individual packages of coffee crystals, a box of berry flavoured tea, a banana nut loaf, a berry pecan loaf and a pair of crocheted slippers! Those will sure keep my feet nice and toasty! Already tried out the tea and banana nut loaf too! mmmmmmmmmmmm





THANK YOU SO MUCH for all the wonderful gifts Angie!

*MERRY** CHRISTMAS!!*

* *






* *



dannigirl said:


> Got informed that my secret santa gift has arrived at it's destination.


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Mona said:


> I got my gift today Angie!! I opened all the nice little gifts already!! Angie gave me a large, very pretty orange scented candle, a smaller Glad Holiday Bayberry Spice candle, 3 individual packages of coffee crystals, a box of berry flavoured tea, a banana nut loaf, a berry pecan loaf and a pair of crocheted slippers! Those will sure keep my feet nice and toasty! Already tried out the tea and banana nut loaf too! mmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So glad you liked it. I was worried you wouldn't get it and the bread would stay warm too long and get moldy or something. Glad it is still good. I sent you a couple of my favorites. I love my booties. I make several pair each year. usually new ones for me and some for friends. I even put one pair over my shoes to navigate the ice storm last year. Really worked great.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh Secret Santa... be patient with me.... I keep watching the tracking and it's almost there!!!



It says delivery expected today but...



you never know with the post office!! LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 12, 2011)

I sent my ss parcel nearly 2 weeks ago and still no news, I do hope it hasn't got lost


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 12, 2011)

Still haven't got mine, hope it arrives soon.





All of you hae got beautiful gifts.


----------



## heartkranch (Dec 12, 2011)

LindaL said:


> Was walking to mailbox to check mail when the mail truck came driving up...and handed me a package! I almost didn't make it back to the house to open it; I was so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a story behind all of this. I wanted to make cookies and horse treats to go with it. I made about 24 cookie that where white chocolate oatmeal, and dried cranberries. Well my fiancee decided to eat 14 of them, and he went to go work on his trails and took the horse treats to feed the minis...



Men... You're welcome btw!


----------



## heartkranch (Dec 12, 2011)

Tiny Hooves, I LOVE my present!!!!! The pumpkin bread was SO GOOD!! The throw will be great, and I have needed another grooming carrier for forever!!! The brushes are great!! I wish I could hug you!


----------



## Zipper (Dec 12, 2011)

I still havent opened my SS gift am holding out so far.

My package is suppose to get there by the 19th as my sister said she didnt mail it the day I gave it to her so lets hope mine gets to my person before than. Sorry it is going to be late.


----------



## frostedpineminis (Dec 12, 2011)

no news from either of my people yet, and no gifts at the post office either today, but the closer it gets to christmas the better I feel about opening them lol


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Dec 12, 2011)

I got my gift today



But it didn't say who it was from. Five cute bracelets, a Vanilla Lime yankee candle, and a Lou Lou bear (Sorry if I said what it was wrong hehe) I Love it all. Thanks to who was my secret santa


----------



## cassie (Dec 12, 2011)

I hope my ss gets her gift soon?.. It had to go a long way n I hope they dnt stop it in customs or anything....


----------



## Royal Crescent (Dec 12, 2011)

MiniAddict21 said:


> I got my gift today
> 
> 
> 
> But it didn't say who it was from. Five cute bracelets, a Vanilla Lime yankee candle, and a Lou Lou bear (Sorry if I said what it was wrong hehe) I Love it all. Thanks to who was my secret santa


Sorry my sister mailed it for me as I was in the hospital for surgery. I am glad you liked them. There is another package coming your way in a day or 2. I could not resist when I saw it!


----------



## SHANA (Dec 12, 2011)

I haven't received mine yet either but when I do get it I will post here right off so Reo and my SS know I got it.


----------



## New mini (Dec 12, 2011)

Just wanted to let REO know I have not gotten mine yet either.


----------



## REO (Dec 12, 2011)

Waiting is part of the fun.





36 more to go!!!


----------



## cassie (Dec 12, 2011)

REO said:


> Waiting is part of the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep sure is!! I check the mail box every morning to see if there is a package to pick up from the post office



LOL I hope my SS is just as excited to get their gift from me!!


----------



## LindaL (Dec 12, 2011)

Hoping my recipient got their package ok??


----------



## Royal Crescent (Dec 12, 2011)

I was not home to check my mail today so we will see tomorrow!


----------



## Koriana (Dec 12, 2011)

My secret santas have been sent doesnt look like they have been received =( Always a worry !


----------



## ruffian (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you White Tails Minis - aka Marlene! Got it yesterday, left it for, oh, about 2 seconds, and opened it! What neat gifts - a beautiful thermometers with horse heads on the top, a wall hanging of an angel and friends (love it), and a Wacky Wakers alarm clock that N E IG H S S S S to wake me up. It is sooo cute!

Plus she included a yearly planner with beautiful horses photos that will be perfect for my stewarding. Although I really hate to write in it.

Oh = almost forgot - because they're already gone - she included some "Sixers" chocolate. Love them!! that would be why they are already gone.






Thank you so very much and MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Nikki (Frosted Pines Mini)

I just wanted to thank you for the wonderful presents. I was going to wait until Christmas however hubby had a different idea and had to open it right away. Mickey and Mouse look so handsome in their brand new halters. They got to model them for the barefoot trimmers on Sunday and I must say that the boys were strutting their stuff and showing off their new look. They did tell me that they would share some of their apple treats with their big horse friends Barney and Freedom as well as Chuck the Cow and Goatie McGoat also got a little taste as well. They however are going to wait until Christmas morning to have their Stud Muffin Christmas Treat. I am going to take some photo's this weekend and I will email you. Once again thank you very much and it was so much appreciated.

Tammy, Mickey and Mouse


----------



## frostedpineminis (Dec 13, 2011)

Mickey & Mouse said:


> Hi Nikki (Frosted Pines Mini)
> 
> I just wanted to thank you for the wonderful presents. I was going to wait until Christmas however hubby had a different idea and had to open it right away. Mickey and Mouse look so handsome in their brand new halters. They got to model them for the barefoot trimmers on Sunday and I must say that the boys were strutting their stuff and showing off their new look. They did tell me that they would share some of their apple treats with their big horse friends Barney and Freedom as well as Chuck the Cow and Goatie McGoat also got a little taste as well. They however are going to wait until Christmas morning to have their Stud Muffin Christmas Treat. I am going to take some photo's this weekend and I will email you. Once again thank you very much and it was so much appreciated.
> 
> Tammy, Mickey and Mouse


So glad that they arrived, AND THEY FIT, that makes my day, I was so worried lol hope they arent fighting over colors and hope they like the treats, I had lots of fun shopping for you!!!


----------



## frostedpineminis (Dec 13, 2011)

Got my first secret santa gift today, and temptation won



Thank you thank you Liz Visser (appymini)

everything was nicely wrapped and everything was wonderful.

I got a beautiful pillow with crocheted( think I spelled that right lol) with 2 horse heads on the front and a green bottom, did you make it?

I also got a nightlight that will help me find the bathroom better lol, hate turning on lights in the night, some calendars and day planners with art and horses that will be great for keeping breeding records, a horse note pad that will be my new grocery list, a blue jelly scrubber, I love them for washing horses, so will be well used come summer and pretty knit green mitts ( did you do these as well) I work as a large animal vet tech so am outside quite often in winter so these will come in quite handy and keep my hands warm. thanks I love it


----------



## REO (Dec 13, 2011)

WHOOP!!

Got a giant box from Jacks Thunder! Holy cow!








It's so big I'm afraid to open it!

I don't open gifts until Christmas, so Leya, it is gift wrapped inside?

OH BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 13, 2011)

You Got it!!!!!



Yeah!!!



Yes everything is wrapped!!! So PLEASE open it and let me know if the top gift made it!(you should know just by picking it up



)Each one has a tag but read them after you open the gifts themselves!! Enjoy!!!





Thank You for doing this! It was sooooo much fun to find _just the right _gifts for you!!

(I just wanted to add.. Isn't it fun to get a huge box in the mail!!



)


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Dec 13, 2011)

heartkranch said:


> Tiny Hooves, I LOVE my present!!!!! The pumpkin bread was SO GOOD!! The throw will be great, and I have needed another grooming carrier for forever!!! The brushes are great!! I wish I could hug you!



Heart K ranch I am so glad you liked everything! You know I carry my grooming tool's around in a 5 gal bucket and I thought that carrier with all the tool's was really neat! 

 

It is kinda funny with the pumpkin bread. I make it once a year once it starts getting cooler. My husband LOVES it and just as soon as Sept/Oct get's here he is almost begging for it (I guess I spoiled him) 



 he will even get out the ingre. and leave them on the counter and then walk around going hint, hint, hint. I had so hoped that you liked pumpkin bread (alot of people don't), but you know it doesn't have that strong pumpkiny taste. (I don't care for pumpkin, but I will gooble a loaf of that down in no time) 



 It is my own recipe that I put together back in 70's.

 

Again so GLAD you liked everything!

 

Hope you have a very MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Dec 13, 2011)

I got my gift today and WOW! I got so much stuff from my santa! I got quite a few quilt patterns and a pattern for a jacket and a bag and a cutting board cleaner. A large contanier full of horse treats, plus the softest blanket and fuzzy socks you have ever felt! And a super cute tee shirt in just the right size! Thanks so much Hazel! ( a mini dream come true is her forum name)

Happy Holidays!

Tammy Breckenridge


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 13, 2011)

Tammy Breckenridge said:


> I got my gift today and WOW! I got so much stuff from my santa! I got quite a few quilt patterns and a pattern for a jacket and a bag and a cutting board cleaner. A large contanier full of horse treats, plus the softest blanket and fuzzy socks you have ever felt! And a super cute tee shirt in just the right size! Thanks so much Hazel! ( a mini dream come true is her forum name)
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> Tammy Breckenridge



Tammy, I'm so glad you liked all your gifts. I had so much fun picking them out for you. Hope your guys enjoy their treats. Have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 13, 2011)

I already posted that my package came from Texas. (Pak N' Ship label says 'Porter, Texas' and Bev Allen at the top). Today I almost broke down and opened it! I am trying to wait until Christmas morning; but the more I read and see on here, the harder it becomes! I was telling my Mom over the phone that I was caving and she talked me out of opening it yet!



So I am still hanging in there in suspense!


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 13, 2011)

Im starting to get worried that my ss person has'nt replied or has'nt recieved their gift. I sent it out weeks ago. I hope it gets there soon!


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Dec 13, 2011)

And I for got the 2 super thick hand knitted pot holders! I just used them to pull my pizza out of the oven!

Tammy


----------



## SHANA (Dec 14, 2011)

I got my SS gift today from Mickey And Mouse. I got some horse treats, a lead rope, a wind spinner and some neat bells. I like everything. Thanks!


----------



## sfmini (Dec 14, 2011)

I decided not to open mine until my person got hers, but it is getting really hard so I hope it gets there soon! I checked the post office and the last tracking I could get was that it left the Chicago sorting facility on December 9 and was enroute to its destination via priority mail so it should arrive there very soon.


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Your welcome Shana,

I am glad that you liked everything. This was such a neat thing to do. I hope that you and your minis have a safe and merry christmas.

Tammy, Mickey & Mouse


----------



## frostedpineminis (Dec 14, 2011)

My second gift said that it arrived last saturday, so I hope that my person posts soon to say that they got it so that I know for sure


----------



## REO (Dec 14, 2011)

I am going to send a link to the ones left to ask them to be sure & post here when they get their gift.





I love seeing all the goodies!!!!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Dec 14, 2011)

Still no word from the person who I sent the gift to.....


----------



## Eagle (Dec 14, 2011)

I still haven't heard anything and I posted my parcel 2 weeks ago



Also no boxes for me in the mail box yet. Do you think that my SS found out that I have been naughty


----------



## REO (Dec 14, 2011)

Eagle, your Santa sent it off a long time ago! She is worried!!! Can you ask your PO? She is trying to look into it from her end too. I hope it's not hung up anywhere!


----------



## Farina (Dec 14, 2011)

I am still waiting for my santa gift. I don't mind because it has a long way to travel.






i just wanted to let me secret santa know.


----------



## Eagle (Dec 14, 2011)

REO said:


> Eagle, your Santa sent it off a long time ago! She is worried!!! Can you ask your PO? She is trying to look into it from her end too. I hope it's not hung up anywhere!


I will ask but this country is a nightmare as far as the post is concerned, you know the good old Italians, when it gets a bit warm they all go off for a siesta


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 14, 2011)

Still waiting for my SS gift too....Hope it is not lost!


----------



## New mini (Dec 14, 2011)

I have not gotten my gift yet. I will check with the post office tomorrow. I will post as soon as I receive it.


----------



## Wildfire1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I GOT MY GIFT......WOOHOOO.......it is going to be a long 10 days til Christmas. I actually feel like a lil kid again, this is FUN FUN FUN! Thank you Secret Santa!


----------



## bannerminis (Dec 14, 2011)

Well I know my gift made it to my person but nothing this side of the water in case my SS was wondering.

My postman is pretty good and even if he knows I am not at home (which is rare) he leaves parcels at my parents or at my neighbors.


----------



## sedeh (Dec 14, 2011)

I haven't received my secret santa gift yet either. I wasn't really worried about it but I got an email from Robin asking to post. Still plenty of time left.


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 14, 2011)

Robin told me to post.





Still haven't got mine, but this is so exciting!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 14, 2011)

Nope nothing here either! But.... I have to admit I love the excitement of the wait!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 14, 2011)

jacks said:


> Nope nothing here either! But.... I have to admit I love the excitement of the wait!!!


That's the way I feel! I'm enjoying the anticipation.


----------



## REO (Dec 14, 2011)

I figured it out!!!

WHY we all love this so much!!!

We are adults (sort of



) and this is our way of SANTA coming and bringing us a surprise!




:BananaHappy



:BananaHappy

Me doing this each year, seeing the joy you all share really makes me happy!


----------



## cassie (Dec 14, 2011)

just got Robin's email...

I haven't received my secret santa gift yet, mail hasn't come in today yet... will definitley post AS SOON as I get it, though I think I will try hold out till Christmas to open it...

My secret Santa person hasn't posted to say she has got hers yet... I know it has a long way to go, so I'm not worried yet, I just hope it all goes smoothly through customs and all the rest... can't wait to see the post to say she got it!


----------



## frostedpineminis (Dec 14, 2011)

Wildfire1 said:


> I GOT MY GIFT......WOOHOOO.......it is going to be a long 10 days til Christmas. I actually feel like a lil kid again, this is FUN FUN FUN! Thank you Secret Santa!


oh thank you for posting, hope you like!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 14, 2011)

Not yet, but I'm not worried...plenty of time. And I guess my person hasn't gotten theirs yet either. It's got a LONG way to go so I guess that's not surprising it's not there yet.


----------



## Royal Crescent (Dec 14, 2011)

Nothing yet from my SS. My mail comes pretty late in the day but as of 430 Wednesday it was not here. There are still plenty of days b4 Xmas!


----------



## candycar (Dec 15, 2011)

Nothing here yet. I can wait...patiently, there's still plenty of time. Someone has to be last right


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 15, 2011)

jacks said:


> I have to admit I love the excitement of the wait!!!



Me too!!


----------



## K Sera (Dec 15, 2011)

Mine is out of country too and was shipped out November 28th via UPS ..... I've been anxiously waiting for a post that it arrived safely to it's destination!


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 15, 2011)

I am the nosey sort and was wondering how many of us joined the exchange this year. I know that you have your plate full REO and if you have to do more than just look at the bottom line, don't bother. It is not that important. Just thought you might know already.

Thanks

Angie


----------



## sfmini (Dec 15, 2011)

I just got a notice from the Post Office that my SS wasn't available when they tried to deliver it so they will try again. At least it got to Europe in plenty of time!


----------



## REO (Dec 15, 2011)

Angie, this was a light year. There are 78.

28 more still to "Get" in 8 more mail days.


----------



## Tremor (Dec 15, 2011)

Mine should get her's soon. I had to wait until i had the money (I just got a job and Im the grunt lol) and I had to find the right thing.

To say the least I found the PERFECT items and splurged! It should be there about Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 15, 2011)

ruffian said:


> Thank you White Tails Minis - aka Marlene! Got it yesterday, left it for, oh, about 2 seconds, and opened it! What neat gifts - a beautiful thermometers with horse heads on the top, a wall hanging of an angel and friends (love it), and a Wacky Wakers alarm clock that N E IG H S S S S to wake me up. It is sooo cute!
> 
> Plus she included a yearly planner with beautiful horses photos that will be perfect for my stewarding. Although I really hate to write in it.
> 
> ...



You're so very welcome! I"m glad you liked everything. I fell in love with the planner since it had all the special indexed sections to record vaccines, farrier, wormer and such - all the pertinent records all in one handy book. I wanted one for myself until I was reminded it wouldn't hold all of the horses here so I'd need two books. LOL

I thought the clock would be useful in the barn for when you needed an alarm reminder but also thought when you had a power failure it would come in handy (I'm assuming its wind up or battery?)

I'm glad you liked the other items as well - I had fun picking everything out - right down to the horsey wrapping paper LOL !

I'm glad everything arrived safe and sound - have a fabulous holiday and know I'll be thinking of you





_**On another note - Robins email asked each of us to post so I"ll add here that I have not yet received a SS gift. Not worried or fretting as we have plenty of mail time left - I'll be sure to post as soon as it arrives so my SS (or Robin) doesn't worry _


----------



## divigo (Dec 16, 2011)

No idea if my recipient got her presents yet.

I think I might have forgotten to put my forum name in/on the box.

It was shipped out priority so it should be there on time.

Thank you REO for all the good work. I really want to do this again next year, it is so much fun!


----------



## anoki (Dec 16, 2011)

Just so REO knows....mine went out....and it had better get there next week sometime....they promised me the best they could, but couldn't guarantee due to the border crossing!!

It is well on it's way though!

~kathryn


----------



## candycar (Dec 16, 2011)

I got a surprize today! Not _my_ Secret Santa gift,

but a lovely gift from Liz Visser/appymini my SS recipient. THANK YOU LIZ!





I love the beautiful horsey stationary and the yummy twizzlers !


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 16, 2011)

i got confermation my recipient gotit but I forgot toput my name in it andtellher it was from me



I hope she post soon


----------



## shadowpaints (Dec 16, 2011)

mine went out today should be there by tuesday/wensday... i hope she LOVES IT! lol

still have not recived mine tho LOL i paitently wait.. every day the mail man drives toward my house, my heart races!


----------



## frostedpineminis (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi, I am going to be good with this one but wanted to post that I recieved a gift from Massachusettes( did I spell that right) today. No name on the outside of the box tho, so I hope that you know who you are, and thank you for being my secret santa!!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow Tammy!! Thank you!! My Secret Santa(Tammy Breckenridge) did _AWSOME_!!!! She totally spoiled me!! I LOVE everything!!

She gave me a sweet smelling peach candle, super cute horsie sox, a cute penguin mug, homemede horsie treats prepared by "The Peach State Miniature Horse Club"(very cool!),A pretty little bag/tote, Bath and Body lotion(velvet tuber rose is my ABSOULT favorite



great guess!), a very fun and funky hat(I LOVE IT! It's perfect!) and 2 beautiful pieces of fabric( I was just looking at those colors in the fabric store!)! And alot of it came in a cute sparkle snow man box! You totally out did your self.. Thank you!!




















I wanted to add that my hubby laughed at me for wearing the hat all morning! But I had to.. it was so soft and pretty!



I did however have to take it off. I had a Christmas party at my sons school so I had to "do" my hair! LOL! I was tempted to wear it all day!


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Dec 16, 2011)

*squueeeeee* Im so glad you like it! I had so much fun shopping for you! I loved that hat so much I bought myself one in a different color scheme.

Tammy


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 16, 2011)

Tammy Breckenridge said:


> *squueeeeee* Im so glad you like it! I had so much fun shopping for you! I loved that hat so much I bought myself one in a different color scheme.
> 
> Tammy


I love it!


----------



## Zipper (Dec 16, 2011)

Went to post office today and asked when parcel should be there as I sent it a week ago they said should be there by the 19th as I sent it airmail.


----------



## ShashwatAcres (Dec 16, 2011)

Mine went out in the mail today sorry it is so late getting out had to wait on funds to send it. I hope that my SS Loves everything that I sent now I just sit and wait to hear how they like it. It should be there by Tuesday wensday at the latest.


----------



## Wild Women Ranch (Dec 16, 2011)

My package was delivered today and waiting on my front porch!! Yippee!! Thank you sooo much for all the goodies and the sign!




Thanks again!!


----------



## Davie (Dec 17, 2011)

I GOT MINE



I GOT MINE






I must have been good -- it does not look like a sack of coal. Mine came from Wisconsion. I'm going to try and be good and wait till closer to Chirstmas. Just wanted to let my Santa know it arrived.

Will post again when I open it.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 17, 2011)

Getting a bit worried about my package to my person...I sent it priority mail on Dec. 7th. Deb's package made it to her person and was sent at the same time.


----------



## shadowpaints (Dec 17, 2011)

got mine to day.

a beautiful blanket in my favorite color! looks hand made and is pretty big. thanks can always use more blankets





and some yummy wisconsin cheese in the shape of the state wisconson no doubt!

and some little candies.

thanks to mooselmjash i adore everything


----------



## sassy1 (Dec 18, 2011)

My Secret Santa parcel still hadn't arrived at my post office when I checked on Friday evening, but fingers crossed that something will be there some time this week. I am actually looking forward to getting 2 Secret Santa parcels! An Australian forum that I am a member of is having a SS too.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Dec 18, 2011)

Linda, I got my package but I am being a good girl. I don't know what is going on with my computer but it is not posting that I got it.



I will post pictures once I open it. I definitely got it though


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Dec 18, 2011)

I am so tickled that he loved everything....




I was hoping he would  Merry Christmas to you guys.



fancyshadow said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is Angie. I am posting for Dave (fancyshadow)
> 
> ...


----------



## cassie (Dec 18, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> IT'S HERE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diane I am SO GLAD it arrived on time



was getting a little worried! we know now it takes 17/18 Days at Christmas for a gift to go from Australia to America LOL

I had SO much fun shopping for you! was worried that the mug might break glad it didn't... the travel mugs are everywhere here, so easy and keep the drink nice and warm





the teddies were just TOO cute to pass by! I didn't know if you liked teddies but I thought I would take a gamble n send them anyway! had to buy them for somebody hehe.

the horse and me photo frame again was something I couldn't pass by





The koala mug... well, I had to add something Aussie in there



and it was just so cute!! hehe I'm sure you will have lovely coffee's with that mug





The Drawing,... well you mean so so much to me so it it is just a small token of my thanks for everything!! I was so glad when I found out you were my secret Santa, as I have been wanting to express my thanks for all your help with Suzie n Finn and now I have been able to!!

I'm really glad you like the drawing! and everything else!


----------



## LindaL (Dec 18, 2011)

PrestigeMiniHorses said:


> Linda, I got my package but I am being a good girl. I don't know what is going on with my computer but it is not posting that I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> I will post pictures once I open it. I definitely got it though



Ok...phew!!



Glad you got it!!


----------



## bannerminis (Dec 19, 2011)

No sign of my SS gift yet and postman has been and gone for today.

Its like torture waiting


----------



## Farina (Dec 19, 2011)

I have got my secret santa gift today!





It was a very lovely book (i have already read) , a stunning bracelet and chocolate.

Thank you Jody for these great gifts!!!





(I am sorry, but my camera isn't working and I don't believe the chocolate will make it till tomorow, so no pics... )


----------



## candycar (Dec 19, 2011)

I GOT IT






It just came UPS, and here I've been cussing the mail lady all this time LOL!

THANK YOU Adelle/wildfire1! It took me all of 2 minutes to open it, everything was wrapped so nice, I almost hated to do it.

I got a too cool garden flag, a very cute goose welcome sign, and some wonderful slippers that are keeping my feet happy right now! She also sent a big granola bar treat the horsies will love and a nice note. I love it all!


----------



## Koriana (Dec 19, 2011)

COME ON POST !! Hoping my SS gets there gifts really soon !!! Im starting to sweat


----------



## REO (Dec 19, 2011)

I got the gift from my Santa! Little Ribbie, Heidi....

OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!

I did open this one and it's exactly what we needed! A perfect fit! I cried with joy when I opened it!

Thank you Santa! Thank you SO very much!!!!!!!!!!!




:wub



:wub



:wub

But the others I'm waiting to open Christmas!


----------



## Royal Crescent (Dec 19, 2011)

I got my gift in the mail today.



My Santa is Becca - "Shadowpaints" She sent me 2 handmade rope halters, a soft blue blanket, an idaho key-chain, potato candy, soft slipper socks, apple horse treats and 5 handmade ornaments that were little rope halters with the names of each of my horses and across the nosebands! I love them. Thank-you so much Becca!!

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j192/heathafeatha_2006/get-attachmentaspx_2.jpg

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j192/heathafeatha_2006/get-attachmentaspx.jpg


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 19, 2011)

LOOKIE! LOOKIE! My Secret Santa package arrived today from Canada. Anoki made a beautiful leather wreath with sleigh bells!! It is two layers of leather, green and brown, and such nice workmanship!






She also sent some special candy from Ontario. Always love to receive things that are special to a place. Love the pretty card, and the lovely wrapping paper is also a keeper!






Thank you, Kathryn "anoki" for my Miniature Forum heirloom!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh my....I dont even know what to say!! Renee, my friend!! what a great surprise!! Just FYI...my christmas spirit has been pretty lousy this year. After the passing of Ribbie and Quahog and soon after I lost a very dear friend...lets just say I have not been well and pretty depressed but your gift from the heart could not have arrived at a better time!!! Thank You Thank You!!! It was especially nice because of all the support and guidance you showed me with Cameron too. The personal stall sign for Cam is just beautiful...I wish I could take a picture and show it off. Your hubby did an awesome job...please tell him its PERFECT!! I think Im going to make it black and you should be able to see it proudly hanging on Cams door...hes stilllllll on camera. The candies are to die for...yummmy. oh my gosh if that store was in my town I'd be the size of a house.....hey..i am the size of a house..oh well!! And yes, i will share with Skiff.

Thanks again Renee!! I love my gifts and i hope you and your family have a wonderful Christmas!!

Miss Robin.....Im glad your gift will come in handy......Miss Renee has just boosted my holiday spirits so dont be surprised if a little something gets on your door step after the holidays!!!

Heidi


----------



## anoki (Dec 19, 2011)

Marsha Cassada said:


> LOOKIE! LOOKIE! My Secret Santa package arrived today from Canada. Anoki made a beautiful leather wreath with sleigh bells!! It is two layers of leather, green and brown, and such nice workmanship!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:yeah Sooooooooooooooo glad it got there in time!!!!!!!!!!



:yeah

Those are chocolates from imo the best chocolatier ever!! They are located about 25 mins from me....hard to resist stopping in there when I'm in Stratford!



(the orange is an 'orange smoothie', gold is their famous 'mint smoothie' and the red is a 'raspberry smoothie'...they are to die for!!!!!)

Glad you like the wreath!



I make several of these every year....seems to be a hot item for horse people!





Hope you have a wonderful Christmas!!!

~kathryn


----------



## shadowpaints (Dec 19, 2011)

Royal Crescent said:


> I got my gift in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your welcome!! glad you love everything!!  i love this! its soooo much fun!


----------



## ShashwatAcres (Dec 19, 2011)

Well it shows that my SS's package was delievered fingers crossed that they like it


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 19, 2011)

Everytime I read the posts and see the photos-I want to go grab my package and open it!



But I want to wait til Christmas too! I hope my Santa can hold out waiting for me to open it too! And I can't wait for Christmas for my Secret Santa person to get to open theirs!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Dec 20, 2011)

ShashwatAcres said:


> Well it shows that my SS's package was delievered fingers crossed that they like it






Did I like it??!?!?!?!





I LOVED IT!!!!!!!!!!!! I will post pictures in a little while!!!! After they load on my computer.


----------



## sedeh (Dec 20, 2011)

WooHoo! Got mine today!!



Thank you Cathy AKA Zipper!! I love the "bad hair day" pony socks. Also got a nice Christmas towel and some of the smallest horse brushes I've ever seen!



If that wasn't enough she gave me some Canadian bucks to buy something I need. I have to say...your money is much prettier than ours!! Thanks again!!


----------



## REO (Dec 20, 2011)

Only *12* more to go!





Only 5 more mail days left!





Go Santa GO!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 20, 2011)

LittleRibbie said:


> Oh my....I dont even know what to say!! Renee, my friend!! what a great surprise!! Just FYI...my christmas spirit has been pretty lousy this year. After the passing of Ribbie and Quahog and soon after I lost a very dear friend...lets just say I have not been well and pretty depressed but your gift from the heart could not have arrived at a better time!!! Thank You Thank You!!! It was especially nice because of all the support and guidance you showed me with Cameron too. The personal stall sign for Cam is just beautiful...I wish I could take a picture and show it off. Your hubby did an awesome job...please tell him its PERFECT!! I think Im going to make it black and you should be able to see it proudly hanging on Cams door...hes stilllllll on camera. The candies are to die for...yummmy. oh my gosh if that store was in my town I'd be the size of a house.....hey..i am the size of a house..oh well!! And yes, i will share with Skiff.
> 
> Thanks again Renee!! I love my gifts and i hope you and your family have a wonderful Christmas!!
> 
> Heidi


I am so glad that it arrived safely and that you like it, if it put a smile on your face then that is just perfect. It was hard to decide what to get you as you weren't very helpful with the tips



I will thank hubby as you requested at lunchtime



I am sure he will be very happy





Hugs to you my friend a Merry Christmas

Thanks Reo for choosing our SS and elves so well.


----------



## Eagle (Dec 20, 2011)

Only 3 more days to go and then I go away for the holidays so I am crossing my fingers that my post lady delivers something soon. I am such a big kid and the waiting is killing me


----------



## LindaL (Dec 20, 2011)

REO said:


> I got the gift from my Santa! Little Ribbie, Heidi....
> 
> OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


What was it?????????


----------



## REO (Dec 20, 2011)

Not telling! That one is a gift from heart to heart





But I will take pics & share the others after I open them on Christmas!


----------



## justjinx (Dec 20, 2011)

ASHMOOSELMJ sends a HUGE thank you to her secret santa for the gifts! however, we have no computer at hOme anymore so she asked me to post her thank you on here for her. Ashley does not know who her secret santa was as there was no card and not a forum name or "real" name enclosed or she'd have sent an email from her phone.

THANK YOU for ashley for the very thoughtful gifts-the big pink halter is great, along with the other gifts!

Jennifer


----------



## ShashwatAcres (Dec 20, 2011)

Raine Ranch Minis said:


> Did I like it??!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im glad that you liked everything


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 20, 2011)

*Alright! I mailed my package about a month ago to the UK, and still no word. Im starting to really freak out now!*

*It should have arrived by now...*


----------



## chandab (Dec 20, 2011)

MindyLee said:


> *Alright! I mailed my package about a month ago to the UK, and still no word. Im starting to really freak out now!*
> 
> *It should have arrived by now...*


I've mailed stuff Priority to the UK and had it take upto 6 weeks to arrive, although usually it takes less than 4 weeks; with it being the holidays, it might just take longer than expected.


----------



## bannerminis (Dec 20, 2011)

I am so excited as I got my SS gift today








But my party pooper husband said I shouldnt open it till Christmas day so darn it I am going to have to wait.

There was an address on the outside wrapper and from a bit of googling I "think" its Stef. The address is Inyokern CA so I hope I am right on that

Here is a pic of it STILL wrapped and waiting LOL


----------



## Zipper (Dec 20, 2011)

sedeh said:


> WooHoo! Got mine today!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you liked everything. I didnt have time to snoop to see what you really liked. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## picasso (Dec 20, 2011)

Okay, I sent my package out yesterday priority mail. The post office says it should be there on Wednesday. I hope so. Please, please open it when you receive it. The things are wrapped individually, but please open the round box before Christmas. You may be glad that you did!!! LOL


----------



## ShashwatAcres (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok so my ss gift was recieved now have to wait and see pictures lol



its almost as bad as waiting to get my ss gift lol



wonder if I do this if pictures will get posted LOL



haha



sorry had to


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 20, 2011)

justjinx said:


> ASHMOOSELMJ sends a HUGE thank you to her secret santa for the gifts! however, we have no computer at hOme anymore so she asked me to post her thank you on here for her. Ashley does not know who her secret santa was as there was no card and not a forum name or "real" name enclosed or she'd have sent an email from her phone.
> 
> THANK YOU for ashley for the very thoughtful gifts-the big pink halter is great, along with the other gifts!
> 
> Jennifer



That would be me! I forgot to put who it was from. I really hope she liked all her stuff. MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## sfmini (Dec 21, 2011)

I opened mine a few days ago, I confess, but I couldn't make myself take my new slippers off long enough to take pictures of them!!! I LOVE THEM!!!!








My SS is Nakita, she didn't include her "real" name but good enough for me. She lives in the UK and sent me these wonderful, warm, soft, cushy slippers and yummm rock candy UK style. I was so curious when I saw rock candy on the customs form, in the US rock candy is crystalized sugar on a swizzle stick, but this rock candy is like different sizes and shapes of stick candy and so tasty. There is one that is a bit strange, Rhubarb and Custard, haven't tried that one yet, but I have to out of curiosity if nothing else.

Thank you so much Nakita, I love it all! Those slippers go on my feet the second I get in the house and stay on until I go to bed and back on the second I wake up in the morning. The fuzzy lining is super soft and the bottom has a thick, soft cushioned sole.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 21, 2011)

Still nothing here....


----------



## New mini (Dec 21, 2011)

Nothing here either. Getting hard waiting when most everyone has their gifts.


----------



## Eagle (Dec 21, 2011)

Nothing here yet and tomorrow is the last day before I go away



I spoke to an American friend today that lives here in Italy and she said that parcels from her relatives sometimes take over 2 months to arrive so I guess I will have something waiting for me when I get home


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Dec 21, 2011)

Well according to the post office my person should receive their gift tomorrow!!! I can't wait for them to get it!!





And here are the pictures of my gift!


----------



## ShashwatAcres (Dec 21, 2011)

Glad you liked your things


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Dec 21, 2011)

ShashwatAcres said:


> Glad you liked your things


Oh I loved them!! Thank you again!!!!








P.S. The horses love the treats and the halters look great on them and I already know who will get what halter!


----------



## ShashwatAcres (Dec 21, 2011)

LOL well thats great Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## sassy1 (Dec 22, 2011)

My Secret Santa present hasn't arrived yet.



Although I didn't go to the Post Office today. Hopefully it will be there tomorrow when I check.


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 22, 2011)

I GOT IT!!





 





Tremor said:


> To say the least I found the PERFECT items and splurged!


I'll say!!!





Tremor was my secret santa and to say the least, I was spoiled!

I got a awesome 'warm orange gingerbread' muffin candle that you can smell a mile away, it's defianlty going in my room! It smells so yummy! LOL 





And a very nice sign with quite the truful saying on it! ~ "When in doubt let your horse do the thinking" ~ 



 sounds right to me!

And a GORGEOUS running horse wall hanging! Surley to be hung over my bed with my new sign for many, many years to come. 





 

 









 

Thank you, Tremor! 





(Also, where did everyone buy the rope halter decorations with the names on them? They are so cute)


----------



## wantminimore (Dec 22, 2011)

Zoey829 I got my other package and love all of it!!!! Thank you very much and have a very Merry Christmas.

I mailed out my package Monday so hopefully it gets there in time.


----------



## cassie (Dec 22, 2011)

:SoHappyMINE HAS COME!!!!!





Mum picked it up from the post office this morning, she just came into work and said it was from America, but she can't remember the name lol






seeing as there is only two days till Christmas I am going to wait!

But Robin and my secret Santa, you both know that it has arrived safe and sound and is under my christmas tree!!





so excited!! thankyou whoever it was. will update when I open my pressie!!! thank you very very much!!!


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 22, 2011)

I CAVED! I CAVED!



Last night I got to feeling a bit blue for whatever reason and OOPS! I decided to open my gift! Well my husband and son were right there to watch! Bev66 was my SS and such nice gifts! She sent me a DVD of "Secretariat"-I will wear that out; especially watching the end race over and over!



Love those horse movies! Then there was a box with three lovely little signs to hang (they will even travel to the county fair to decorate our stall fronts and 'sitting room'!) - one says 'Horsework before Housework' with a pair of cowboy boots on it; one says 'When in Doubt, Let your Horse do the thinking' and one says 'Have you Hugged your Horse today?' with some western theme artwork. We have some other signs of different sizes on this order- it's like she could see the decor in the house and horseshows!



Then she treated my minis too with a container in the shape of a cowboy boot filled with Nicker Maker snacks!!! They are going to absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE them! Thank you SO much Bev!!! So much fun!!! (Sorry no picture-one day I will learn how to do all the photo stuff).


----------



## K Sera (Dec 22, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS CASSI ....


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 23, 2011)

OK, Robin, I am nosey. Are we nearing the 100% mark yet. I sure hope so.

Angie


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 23, 2011)

:yeah



:BigGrin



:yes



:yeah

WOOHOO! Got mine yesterday and boy did "picasso" spoil me! I got an entire large container of homemade goodies...including wonderful fudge in different varieties and bourbon balls and lots more! MMMM Difficult keeping the kiddos out because I just don't want to share! hehe Plus the cutest little boot shape container filled with peppermint flavor horse treats....Am sure those will come in very handy with the new training horses come in Jan.

She also sent me the most wonderful smelling candle I think I have ever smelled as it made me want to taste it (but I refrained



)

Also got my new purple halter



for my colt, a horse calendar and a super cute clock.

THANK YOU SO MUCH! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Flying minis (Dec 23, 2011)

Whoever gave the ornament halters with names on them - where did you get those? I would love to get some!


----------



## REO (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Angie. There are still seven left to go. We're not going to make it





A few are overseas gifts that are taking a long time to arrive, but some are just mailed late in the US.


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 23, 2011)

REO said:


> Hi Angie. There are still seven left to go. We're not going to make it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess better late than never but sort of disappointing for those that are waiting..

Merry Christmas to all.

Angie


----------



## chandab (Dec 23, 2011)

REO said:


> Hi Angie. There are still seven left to go. We're not going to make it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is still one more delivery day til Christmas, so here's hoping all the domestic packages are delivered on time (and the international ones aren't too late).


----------



## New mini (Dec 23, 2011)

I agree Angie. I am one of those still waiting. Story of my life..


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 23, 2011)

I got mine!






:BananaHappy





My SS is Kylie Raines aka Koriana.





I will post pics once it all arrives (the card says there is one more item to come) but I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE everything in this box. I got an adorable mini window sticker that says "If it's not a miniature, it's just a horse" and a beautiful pin that has three running horses on it and an adorable Chihuahua zipper charm that I've actually put on my key chain so I can have it with me all the time. And I also got a very cute horsie salt and pepper shaker set! All very cute!





Thank you very much Kylie! And I will post just as soon as the rest comes. Thank you again!


----------



## Koriana (Dec 23, 2011)

YEAHHHHHH FINALLY !!!!!!!

I was worried it was not going to arrive, your other package should also have been there by now, but im sure its not too far away =)

So glad you liked everything ! MERRY CHRISTMAS and have an awesome new year =)

Kylie


----------



## New mini (Dec 24, 2011)

My diappointment turned in a wonderful suprise from my Secret Santa Savannah ( Raine Ranch Minis) I got a wonderful gift in the mail today. No one is going to miss my mini at the boarding barn. He now has a hot pink and purple halter and lead line. He aslo got 2 new brushes. One is a rubber shedding brush which I do not have.. I also have a candle and pepperment body wash. Do not know what that is going to do to Lance(my mini) as he loves peppermints. But best of all is a box of Turtles. I do not know how you knew that those are the most favorite of mine.

Thanks again for making my and Lance's Christmas wonderful


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 24, 2011)

New mini said:


> My diappointment turned in a wonderful suprise from my Secret Santa Savannah ( Raine Ranch Minis) I got a wonderful gift in the mail today. No one is going to miss my mini at the boarding barn. He now has a hot pink and purple halter and lead line. He aslo got 2 new brushes. One is a rubber shedding brush which I do not have.. I also have a candle and pepperment body wash. Do not know what that is going to do to Lance(my mini) as he loves peppermints. But best of all is a box of Turtles. I do not know how you knew that those are the most favorite of mine.
> 
> Thanks again for making my and Lance's Christmas wonderful



Happy that you were wrong. Merry Christmas.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 24, 2011)

_*HO*_ _*HO*_ _*HO*__* ....*_ 

_ _

_My gift arrived today from my LB Secret Santa; Leslie Post (wantminimore) from Maine. The mail carrier had it crammed in the mailbox - guess he suspected it was a Christmas gift as he normally will leave a slip and I have to drive 15 miles away to pick things up (we're too far off the road so they won't drive back here). LOL Glad he was in the holiday spirit to stuff it in the box instead. LOL He usually doesn't come till 430pm or later so we have to pick things up the next day - I wouldn't have gotten it till Tuesday otherwise._

_ _

_Leslie you did a great job! Thank you so much for all the wonderful items. The lavendar candle had the box smelling wonderful. My hubby the hunter is eyeing the wonderful coffee cup with the big moose on it (from Maine). The horse treats are the smallest little bites I've ever seen - just perfect for the minis without having to break each one apart. LOL The furry soft plush socks are awesome! Best of all was the __*GOLD*__ vehicle decal of the miniature horse with the saying "Got Miniature Horses?" _

_ _

_Thank you so much Leslie - I really appreciate all the work you put into my gift - everything is wonderful and I'm so appreciative - thank you. Hoping you have a wonderful Christmas holiday and a great new year!_

_ _

_Thanks Reo for all your hard work coordinating and tracking SS for LB. You can now cross me off your list _





_ _

_*Merry*_ _*Christmas*_ _*everyone*__* .....*_


----------



## REO (Dec 24, 2011)

Only 4 more!

And all are overseas crossings, all around the world.

I can only hope & pray they get there soon. I know the postage is horrendous!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 24, 2011)

Dang it! My gift is one that is traveling 1000's of miles and hasn't made it yet. Bummer. I know the postal person said it automatically comes with insurance, but in looking at the customs form I can't see where or who to contact as to its progress. It was mailed on Dec 7th. I sure hope it arrives soon.


----------



## chandab (Dec 24, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Dang it! My gift is one that is traveling 1000's of miles and hasn't made it yet. Bummer. I know the postal person said it automatically comes with insurance, but in looking at the customs form I can't see where or who to contact as to its progress. It was mailed on Dec 7th. I sure hope it arrives soon.


Depending on what mail service you used, you may not be able to track it. But, there should be an alfa-numeric tracking number on your copy that you just plug into the tracking box on USPS.com, press enter and wait, if you are lucky it'll tell you something. [Where you find the number, depends on the customs form used. On the big customs form, the number is under the barcode. I don't have a small customs form handy to see where it might be on those.]


----------



## Kira98 (Dec 24, 2011)

Got my Pkg from Performancemini oh weeks ago and i was good




I opened it tonight ( we do our gift opening on Christmas Eve





I want to say THANK YOU SS Sherilyn !!!! She sent me the cutest card that had a typed letter about her and the horses



loved that ! and then she sent of all things A SOCK MONKEY !!!! she musta been reading my mind and im sooo glad i didnt buy one yesterday



i used to have one when i was younger and this one im goin to keep in my Semi with me



this lil guy had a note attached with the history on the sock monkey and how it was from her area (WAY COOL)

I got a real pretty purple shirt with horses on it



a cup with the Rockford Peaches womans baseball team logo on it !!! thats cool actually love that move A LEAGUE OF THERE OWN





also was two real cute stockings one with my shirt in it and the other with treats for my 5doggies and a new ball





OH and i think we will be eating alot of Italian around the house she sent me a cute lil italian cookbook and i love to try new stuff





Best of all is the number holder i got with the prettiest concho on it so next show season with 4-5 foals im goin to show swapping numbers will be a snap !!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 25, 2011)

I have spoken to my MIL and she said that there is still no parcel for me but I am sure it will arrive soon now the xmas rush is over. It isn't a problem as I will not be home for a week anyway.

*HAPPY CHRISTMAS MY FRIENDS *


----------



## REO (Dec 25, 2011)

Sorry it took me so long to open gifts today. Karrel isn't feeling well and neither am I. I can't hold out much longer with these gallstones!

Well! Christmas is my favorite! I LOVE to give!!!! So I chose to give to 3 people this year!

There was no way I could have known the BEYOND awesome gifts that my Santas would give to me!

First let me say I am strange. When people are nice to me or give me gifts, I cry. Makes me feel so honored and overwhelmed. I'm not kidding.

*Little Ribbie* over did it! (private gift between friends) Thank you Heidi!!!!











Then *Sheri Hill*. Oh my!!!! She MAKES these things on her machine!!! Thank you so much Sheri!

Got a nice card! A horse ornament she made! And TWO kinds of horse treats I know my kids will love! And a neat pot holder she made! Then.....she did two horse towels with my favorite horse colors!!! If that wasn't enough, she did a blanket in my favorite light blue with a cool horse on it!

Thank you for EVERYTHING Sheri!!!!






And then!!!!!

*Jack'sThunder* OMG!!!!!!

First Leya sent some mints for the horses. She REALLY hit me where I live and covered my hint list pretty hard! She got me two vintage Archie digest comics! Vintage ones are my favorites!! They were special wrapped in a pretty box. I will savor them & cherish them!

Then....then I opened an authentic, original cartoon cell of PINK PANTHER! He was my first love and still is! There is even original drawings enclosed with the COA. I started to cry when I saw it.






That should have been all there was. But it wasn't.

Then I opened up a quilt she made especially for me!

Yellow-for the bricks, and blue for my favorite color and all the patches for THE WIZARD OF OZ that I love so much! I wasn't able to look at it for some time because as soon as I saw what it was I started bawling my head off. I'm crying again just writing this!






I'm STUNNED!!!! There are no words to tell all 3 of you what your gifts mean to me and I'll cherish them all forever!

THANK YOU, THANK YOU SANTAS!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 25, 2011)

Glad you like them Robin! Merry Christmas! I am so sorry you both are not feeling well. I pray you both feel better soon! Huge hugs!!!

Sheri


----------



## cassie (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!!! 

I opened my Parcel yesterday morning, as right now it is 9:30am Boxing day.





"K Sera" Lynne, Spoilt me SO SO MUCH!!!! Thank you Lynne for you lovely lovely gifts!! they are beautiful!

they all came in a HUGE box!! How did you know I love opening packages Lynne??





then in a lovely Christmas bag all individually wrapped!

The card is lovely, and I might try making those biscuits (cookies) today





the box of lollies is AMAZING! so yummy!!



and the chocolates... well, I have 6 in my family hehe so I don't think they will last very long





the Christmas ornamant is lovely and will go on our tree for next year





I love the three postcards! my Dad loved them especially he loves looking at things from other places

the mug!! well its just PERFECT!!! I love drinking in big mugs and thats one of the biggest I have seen YAY!





the "c" notepad is very cute and will come in handy especially around Christmas!!

the candle is awesomehaven't seen one like it before...

I love the frame!! I think I know the perfect spot for it to go and the perfect photo!! LOVE it! hehe

the "c" Keyring is amazing I have been wanting to find one like that for ages and haven't been able to so thank you!!!

Dad n I loved the sherriff's office badge hehe! its so cool! is that from your town?

the willow Tree box has to be my Favourite!! I love the willow tree collection and have a few of the little statues but I have NEVER seen a box!! or anything with a horse!!

THANKYOU!!! I have already decided it's my stockhorse Smartie!! he is the biggest sook and loves coming up for cuddles and kisses!





I love all of my gifts Thank you SO SO SO much! Lynne! you were such a great secret Santa!!








Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## K Sera (Dec 25, 2011)

You are very welcome Cassie! Soooo glad the package finally arrived in time for Christmas!

I was curious if the candle worked as I'm sure you noticed it had the battery already installed at the bottom! An afterthought was that customs might x-ray that and think it was some type of explosive device!!!



I thought it would be pretty in your room and the new safe way to have candlelight these days!

The postcard shows the downtown area near the courthouse where I work and the its the largest city in the "Parish" that I work in. The "challenge coin" that I sent you is from my Department where I am a Sheriff's Deputy/Probation Officer (20 years ...yikes ... yes, I am that old!) Our Parish (County) has approximately 272,000 people. Just a little history and info on where I am from ....

I am glad you enjoyed your package ... I enjoyed being able to send it!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 26, 2011)

Robin,












Glad you liked every thing!


----------



## Davie (Dec 26, 2011)

I was such a good girl, I waited until Christmas to open my Secret Santa and I could not have received more wonderful presents from JustJinix (Jennifer). I receved a very warm red blanket with horse print, a very cute horse christmas ornament, and a couple of hand crocheted pot holders.

Thank you Jennifer--Ive already put the blanket to use.

REO thanks again for a very successful Secret Santa again this year. You put a lot of love and effort into this and I know it can't be easy.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Dec 26, 2011)

New mini said:


> My diappointment turned in a wonderful suprise from my Secret Santa Savannah ( Raine Ranch Minis) I got a wonderful gift in the mail today. No one is going to miss my mini at the boarding barn. He now has a hot pink and purple halter and lead line. He aslo got 2 new brushes. One is a rubber shedding brush which I do not have.. I also have a candle and pepperment body wash. Do not know what that is going to do to Lance(my mini) as he loves peppermints. But best of all is a box of Turtles. I do not know how you knew that those are the most favorite of mine.
> 
> Thanks again for making my and Lance's Christmas wonderful


I am glad you liked every thing!


----------



## sassy1 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Yay!* 



My Secret Santa present was at the Post Office today!!!!

Thank you for my lovely SS presents to my SS Parmela from Star Ridge Acres.

First there is the beautiful bracelet that she made especially for me. It is made of lavender quartz with sterling silver spacer beads and has Swarovski crystals on it as well. Thank you soooo much. It is lovely! Parmela also sent me some lovely smelling Oatmeal, Milk and Honey soap that a lady local to her makes, as well as 2 Purple bucket straps that I am going to use in my horse float.

Also in my parcel was a very cute 'Cat' oven mitt, which had a very special present inside it! It is a very special ornament in the shape of a 'Hobby Horse' for my Christmas tree. This very sweet little horse has been hung on her own family tree for at least 42 years! I will treasure it. Thank you Parmela.

Excuse the dodgy photo, but I have to use my phone as I am looking at new cameras - but haven't bought one yet!


----------



## ruffian (Dec 29, 2011)

Robin are we done? Did Santa get all the gifts delivered?

Happy New year Everybody!!!


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 29, 2011)

ruffian said:


> Robin are we done? Did Santa get all the gifts delivered?
> 
> Happy New year Everybody!!!



Nope! My person never said if she recieved her gift yet. I emailed Robin to see if she did or if I should email her myself. Have'nt heard back yet. But as of right now, I dont believe my person did yet. She is from the UK and sent it out over a month ago. But others say it could take up to 8 weeks.





Im bumbed!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 29, 2011)

I am from the UK originally and I haven't received mine yet. Heheee I wonder if it was me ( naughty laugh)


----------



## Koriana (Dec 29, 2011)

One more half gift from mefor my ss =) was sent over a month ago so should be there soon they have half though lol

Kylie


----------



## REO (Dec 29, 2011)

There are 3 more and all are overseas.

NO NEED to ruin it by revealing who is Santa to who yet!





I know how awful it is to wait for a gift and also to wait for them to get your gift



but give it more time.

I'll just keep getting grey hairs and praying!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 29, 2011)

I got my second package!!!





It came a couple of days ago but I've been SWAMPED at work! It's been worse than I can remember in my 11 years at this employer. I was supposed to be on vacation this week and it was cancelled!



I've never had that happen before.

My presents are awesome! Beautiful horsey cards (Kyle, are those your designs???), a stunning magnet, a have with her farm logo



and more! I promise, PROMISE to post a picture just as soon as I get to catch my breath. I just didn't want Kylie worrying about if it got here, so I'm posted!

Thank you Kylie! I love it all!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 29, 2011)

sassy1 said:


> *Yay!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY Lorraine!!! I'm so relieved it finally got there. I mailed it on Dec 7th. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Koriana (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeahhhhhhhhh so glad it all arrived I hope you enjoy it all =) I do wish I could claim the cards aren't they stunning ! But something I found =) I did draw and design my farm logo lol but that's about it =)


----------



## wantminimore (Dec 30, 2011)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> _*HO*_ _*HO*_ _*HO*__* ....*_
> 
> _ _
> 
> ...


I;m glad you like everything and i'm so happy that you got it in time. I love the little decal, I have one on my truck

I hope you had a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Nakita (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi, I'm really sorry i've not posted sooner (had a few family problems), I got my secret santa and LOVED it! I'd like to say a HUGE thank you to my secret santa! Was loads of fun and would love to do it again next year! =) x x x


----------



## Nakita (Dec 31, 2011)

sfmini said:


> I opened mine a few days ago, I confess, but I couldn't make myself take my new slippers off long enough to take pictures of them!!! I LOVE THEM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Your most very welcome =) And my 'real' name is Nakita lol x x x


----------



## Nakita (Dec 31, 2011)

Nakita said:


> Your most very welcome =) And my 'real' name is Nakita lol x x x



Forgot to mention, all of the rock was made in my friends rock factory in Blackpool, they are one of the best rock factories in the country and ship all over so I know it would have been tasty =) x


----------



## Zipper (Jan 6, 2012)

I am so sorry Sally that I didnt post that I had opened my gift. Everything was safe inside the package. I love the basket

I am going to put my clippers and blades in there to protect them and carry. The mug and plate are awesome I love to drink tea out of that style of cup.

I havent been to the jewellery store yet to get a chain for my horse charm. I didnt have one

so thoughtful of you. I havent lite the candle yet but I am sure it will be lovely smell as it is Macaroon. I will use the bookmarker for sure

as I never have time to finish a book so I just use a piece of paper, Very useful.

Thanks for everything. Lovely, lovely gifts and all will be used. Cathy


----------



## dannigirl (Jan 10, 2012)

How is it looking, REO. Has everyone gotten their gifts yet? I sure do hope so.


----------



## REO (Jan 10, 2012)

Still one more. One mailed at the start of Nov.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't give up hope Reo, my girlfriend once received a xmas present from the States in February





I would like to say thank you to my SS anyway, I am sure they are very upset about the darn Italian post and I am very sorry.

Thank you for your gift, I am sure I will love it when it finally arrives


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 10, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Don't give up hope Reo, my girlfriend once received a xmas present from the States in February
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope it was not something perishable!

I'm still waiting for a gift from Amazon.com, shipped on December 16. Not SS related, but WAIT related!


----------



## dannigirl (Jan 11, 2012)

BUMMER!!!!!

At least all were sent and we had no deadbeat Santas this year. Just deadbeat shippers. I hope it arrives soon.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 11, 2012)

Aww Renee that stinks! I remember you said the Italian post was bad! Fingers crossed it comes soon!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 11, 2012)

I went to the post office with the tracking number and they found it in customs, now they are trying to get it released.

Yippeeeee

*Update*

Parcel was released today by customs and should be here in 2 days


----------



## Eagle (Jan 11, 2012)

Mary Lou thank you so much, I am getting excited now. Lol


----------



## REO (Jan 11, 2012)

OMG that makes me SO happy!!!!!!





Why were they holding it so long?


----------



## Eagle (Jan 11, 2012)

Who knows Reo, it makes you wonder if they were ever going to deliver it had I not complained. Tut tut. Maybe my secret parcel is full of gold. ROFL


----------



## REO (Jan 11, 2012)

I've been saying all along to try to find it over there. I was afraid it was lost so I'm thrilled you're going to get it AT LAST!

We had awesome Santas this year and when you get yours, I'll have my 100% and for the first time in years, we won't need to call on any Elves to step in!

WHOOP!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes it is wonderful news, all I needed was the tracking number.yippeee

I will post as soon as it arrives.


----------



## REO (Jan 11, 2012)

You shoulda asked for it.





ML had it all the time & just gave it to me yesterday.

I should have asked for it long before & given it to you, but I didn't think to.








Well, you'll have CHRISTMAS soon!!!


----------



## anoki (Jan 11, 2012)

REO said:


> We had awesome Santas this year and when you get yours, I'll have my 100% and for the first time in years, we won't need to call on any Elves to step in!
> 
> WHOOP!!!!






:yeah



sooo glad to read this!!!! Thanks again REO!! I LOVE doing this every year!





~kathryn


----------



## REO (Jan 11, 2012)

I hope everyone comes back looking for my sign up thread THIS OCTOBER!






I really enjoy the FUN and happiness everyone has doing this each year. It makes me happy to see you all having fun!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 12, 2012)

My parcel has arrived





OMG Mary Lou you have been so kind and generous that you made me cry, Thank you so much for my wonderful prezzies.

I received so many things, a tin of real Canadian Maple syrup, a treasure box full of lovely smelly things, a beautiful lead rope, a note book, a great recipe book and some kitchen towels.

Thank you, thank you


----------



## REO (Jan 12, 2012)

*WHOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!*

You got it!!! I'm SO thrilled! I'm doing the happy dance!!

GOT my 100%!!!!!

WHEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Renee!





I got your pkg today! That was so thoughtful & sweet of you to send the candies! And the card was beautiful!



THANK YOU!!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 12, 2012)

You are so welcome Robin, my girlfriend has gone to Seattle for work so she posted it for me (I didn't want it to get lost in Italy)






*100%*











Thank you For all you hard work


----------



## dannigirl (Jan 12, 2012)

100% LOVE IT!!

already looking for next October.


----------

